# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Australia: industria apícola en crisis

## Polinizaciones

*La escasez de miel se está apoderando de Australia y los suministros se están agotando. Beechworth Honey ha pedido retirar algunos de sus productos de los estantes de los supermercados y ha puesto informativos en los productos restantes solicitando a los clientes consumirlos con moderación.*Un importante productor de miel en Australia ha tomado una extraordinaria medida: solicitarles a sus consumidores usar moderadamente su producto frente a la escasez de miel que sufre el país.La directora de Beechworth Honey, Jodie Goldsworthy,  comentó que es la única opción para la empresa después de un nefasto año para la producción de miel: la mayoría de los apicultores están con una baja en la producción de entre 50 y 90%.Entre los factores que han llevado a esta baja en la producción, están las malas condiciones climáticas y las importaciones de miel a bajo costo que dificultan la competencia con los productores locales.La decisión de Beechworth Honey de advertir a los clientes de usar sus productos con moderación, es una decisión inesperada para esta empresa que lleva más de 20 años en el negocio de la miel. Lo importante es que los consumidores entiendan la importancia de defender el consumo de la miel australiana y de apoyar a los apicultores australianos ya que la seguridad alimentaria y el suministro de alimentos dependen de ellos.  Para Beechworth Honey no es una opción importar, prefiriendo retirarse del mercado si no se soluciona la escasez de miel.De acuerdo con la industria más de 200 toneladas de miel de calidad supuestamente inferior se han importado desde algunos años. Las muestras han sido enviadas a Alemania para su análisis y los resultados han evidenciado que estos productos no contienen miel, sino mayormente jarabe de maíz.La industria también le ha hecho ver a la Comisión para la Competencia y el Consumidor de Australia que los productos importados con nombres como Victoria Honey, importados de Turquía, son engañosos porque los consumidores pueden pensar que proceden de Australia. También identificaron otra miel importada que se vende con un mapa de Australia en su etiqueta.El director ejecutivo del Consejo australiano de la industria de la miel, Trevor Weatherhead, tomó consciencia del problema después de notar que la miel importada envasada sale casi la mitad del costo que reciben los agricultores locales.Desde 2008, fecha en que se realizó una primera consulta sobre los apicultores australianos, ha habido una disminución de 30% en el número de familias que se dedican a la apicultura comercial lo que representa un grave declive. Parte de esa disminución resulta del hecho que es una industria que no está suficientemente bien protegida por el gobierno en temas de bioseguridad.   Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, ApinoticiasTemas similares: Australia: aumenta la demanda por cera de abejas Australia: apicultores financian programas de vigilancia apícola Canadá: seguro apícola para colmenas COMPRA VENTA DE EQUIPO APICOLA Artículo: Crisis alimentaria: Los retos que enfrenta la industria agrícola mundial

----------

